# Reptile Shops in Rochdale



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Could any one tell me if there are any (or any good) reptile shops in Rochdale. 

We are looking to expand and have been offered a very nice shop on the main street, was wondering if there is any space in Rochdale for a Specialist Reptile Store.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Heard that there is a place called reptile rooms in bacup which is not far, any good???, any more out there. 

We are aiming to open a shop there keeping the same prices, and quality that we have at our current store.


----------



## Speeple

A decent reptile shop in Rochdale would be good for me... a decent reptile shop in Oldham would be even better! :2thumb:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Its going to be in rochdale i am affraid. We are coming through at the weekend to view the shop premises. If all goes well then we should be opening August/September. 

It will be a nice shop selling only CB stock. We do not stock any wild caught in our shop now, and have no intentions of stocking WC in the future. 

All top quality animals, dry goods, frozen and life food. As well as some of the best styles of vivarium in the country, looking at around 100-150 vivariums, stocking all of the common reps such as beardies, geckos, corns, kings, etc, plus some more unusual things, boa morphs, hognoses (including malagasy giants).

We are hoping to have a huge choice of reps and accessories.

Will keep people posted. Had loads of positive feedback of people, so looks as though if all goes well at the weekend we could be moving forward.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Heard Bacup has now closed. So everythings is looking good so far. Thanks for everyones responses, and opinions on the shops around the rochdale area.

Any more views responses would be appreciated. 

Viewing shop premises Sunday. So will no more about if its going to happen, location and a rough time scale.

Thanks


----------



## Joshuashaw

As my some extended family live on route to Rochdale it would be good for me livefood wise as in Huddersfield where I live there are 2 shops, Ashton two shops, Oldham one I know of which charges £3 per 10 locust and if you do like you say stock a wide range of stock, more than the normal geckos, beardies and corns I would definitely nip over for a browse for more than just livefood.


----------



## Clones

That place in bacup was the only one i knew about nearby, it wouldnt of been competition anyway though, as they only had standard stock in and it was double the price i would pay, £80 for a hatchling royal etc. Livefood would of been all they would compete for.

Got to go to viperandvine if you want a good shop round here, so an altenative would be good, especially for people a little closer to rochdale than me.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Thanks for all the replies. 

All be 100% captive bred, feeding and shedding well (with records) with excellent prices. We will also have some of the best looking and priced vivariums in the country.

Top quality at low prices. 

Shop has been secured. Work is starting in the shop in around 2-3 weeks, and will take approx 2 months. So hoping to be open in September.

Will keep everyone posted on the progress, will be some pics at a later date.

Look Forward to meeting you all.



Many Thanks.


----------



## Tiger-Tiger

I say go for it, i live in bacup, the rep shop wasnt very good at all (hardly any reps, and food wasnt any good), I struggle to get live food for my leos, and will be wanting frozen soon for corn / boa im getting in next 4weeks. Would be good to see a shop in rochdale, as i travel to prestwich sometimes for foods, or garden centre in tod (not always the best), and to look at reps we go to blackpool, sheffield leeds ect.

if you need any help (or staff ) drop me a PM.

ben.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Just to keep all of those interested members up to date. We have now obtained the shop premises. Work will begin in the next couple of weeks on the building as it is getting totally refurbished. Work is expected to take around 6 weeks. We will then be designing the shop and getting all of the vivs built, and displays done. This will take a further 2-4 weeks. Then we will be open for trading. So hopefully will be within the next 12 weeks, but you know what many workman can be like. Should be no problems though as it is a bare shell at the moment. 

The shop is located on Milnrow Road and will be open 6 days a week 10.30 until 4.30. 

Many Thanks,

Reptacular Ltd
There will be a big launch day with many discounts and deals available, this will be well advertised. 

Please feel free to contact us on what you would like to see or any ideas that you may have, they will all be taken into consideration.


----------



## Pauline

I hope all goes well. Good luck.


----------



## Danny_mcr

off for a week in august so if you need a hand with some work i don't mind lending a hand m8 just ask.: victory:


----------



## Jo81

Excellent!! It's only a short train journey from us!! Hope all goes well with the refurb.


----------



## thetong6969

glad to hear you finally found one lol
any help or advice etc gimme a bell as im in betweein rochdale and oldham so about 15 mins away from rochdale tops


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Thanks to every one for their support, encouragement and help. It is much appreciated and hopefully our new store will not disappoint.

Look out for the big opening day when there will be good discounts.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## Danny_mcr

can't wait till you open n as you know me n other members are on standby if you need support m8: victory:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Just to keep you all informed.

All is going well. The order for the stacks is going in next week, the dry goods and stock the week after. Then hopefully in approx 6 weeks the building work will have finished and we can have the deliveries and get ready for the opening. There will be images on this thread on the progress.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## LiddleTina

So glad you're going ahead with this...i can't wait! It's just what we need in Rochdale and i hope you realise me and my other half are going to be very poor once you finally open up,we can never leave a reptile shop empty handed.
I wish you all the best and hope to be the first customer (I'll be the one camped out on your doorstep).
Oh and don't forget I also have 28 years retail experience :whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

tina_t said:


> So glad you're going ahead with this...i can't wait! It's just what we need in Rochdale and i hope you realise me and my other half are going to be very poor once you finally open up,we can never leave a reptile shop empty handed.
> I wish you all the best and hope to be the first customer (I'll be the one camped out on your doorstep).
> Oh and don't forget I also have 28 years retail experience :whistling2:


Couldn't agree more. THE SHOPS HERE ARE DIRE. Sorry bout caps.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Once again could not thank you all enough for all of the great comments and support. We will 100% try our best to give you all exactly what you need, CB reptiles at low prices. Live and frozen food top quality low prices, and of course a huge range of accessories. 

I am sure you will not be disappointed. We will be posting pictures once building work is finished.

You will all be invited to the big opening weekend, when there will be refreshments, great deals, and an introduction from ourselves.

Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Once again could not thank you all enough for all of the great comments and support. We will 100% try our best to give you all exactly what you need, CB reptiles at low prices. Live and frozen food top quality low prices, and of course a huge range of accessories.
> 
> I am sure you will not be disappointed. We will be posting pictures once building work is finished.
> 
> You will all be invited to the big opening weekend, when there will be refreshments, great deals, and an introduction from ourselves.
> 
> Thanks.


Look forward to it  If you need any help in the meantime getting things ready, PM.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Thanks. All RFUKers will be getting a discount if they make themselves known as well.


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS

Great to hear another rep shop opening near us. Cant wait for opening day :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## gemma123

Just a quick post while i am on to say how great there shop is in Hornsea. The plans they have for rochdale sound absolutely amazing. Cant wait to see it, and ill be at the door waiting on the first day.

Hornsea is so clean, tidy, second to non livestock, and also great prices.

Well done and wish you all the best, i know you have alot of respect of people on here and if anyone can make one work there its you guys.

Gemz xx


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Just to let everyone know. 

The stock has been ordered. The viv stacks have all been ordered. And the builders are at work.

Once the building work is complete, End of July (hopefully), all of our stock, and equipment will be getting delivered early August, so will hopefully be open the second weekend in September, Licence Providing.

Many Thanks to all of those who have helped, and supported the expansion of our current business.

We will post details of opening weekend were there will be some great deals.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## paigecarrington

*pet shop in rochdale*

hiya its about time there was a reptile pet shop opening in rochdale, i have to travel mile to get food and things for my lizards. I was just wondering can you order lizards in for customers? And its really great that you are opening this shop so thanks.
:flrt:


----------



## Ssthisto

Out of curiosity, were the Sinai Agamas, Fire Skinks and Calotes your site lists bred in the UK, or were they captive bred in their countries of origin?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Yes they were sold to me by private breeders as UK Captive Bred. They were very young, and extremely healthy. Obivously sometimes you do get WC animals that are pregnant when caught, therefore they were hatched in captivity. I know alot will argue that this is not CB, but in a sense, the are captive hatched. I also have a friend who has two trios of sinai agamas, and they have laid for her this year. So these type of lizards are available CB

This was probably the case with my calotes and sinai's even though my receipt, and person who i got them off guarantee they were CB, but they were definately not WC adults like alot of other shops stock. I also know that some of these was on the trade lists at less than half the price that i paid for these.

We try our best to order most types of lizards in if you wish. We also try to stay away from WC and only stock CB reptiles. 

We have ordered the odd WC rep in the past but have had nothing but trouble with them. 

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## marley73

all the best with shop its what rochdale needs the is one shaw the used to be one on milnrow rd years back


----------



## paigecarrington

were abouts i s the shop goin to be and what is the date that the shop is opening if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Its openingon Milnrow Road Rochdale and will be open sometime in September, exact dates have not been established yet. Just waiting for all work to complete. We are ready to enter and set up.

All stacks etc, getting built as we speak.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## paigecarrington

hello, so it will take a few months to set up but that is still good that you are putting the shop in rochdale, did you have the shop somewere else before rochdale or are you only just making the shop for the first time? :flrt:


----------



## weeble

Ohhh, new shop in Rochdale.
Be good to have another good shop local...still Viper and Vine aint THAT local to Rossendale.
Hope it all goes well, and if you need any staff :whistling2:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

We currently own a reptile shop in the East Riding Of Yorkshire (Hornsea). This shop is doing really well, and everyone who comes says how clean and healthy the animals look.

We have had many people come from the Rochdale area who have commented on our prices and quality, and therefore have decided to expand our current business to a store there. 

We are hoping to be open second weekend in September which is only 9 weeks on Friday. Not that long really considering the builders are still and and there is no floor.

Alot of work to do but we are 95% it will be complete awaiting the licence in september.

Many Thanks.

Everyone who has commented please make your self know when you visit. 
And dont forget great opening discounts and deals, plus free refreshments for the opening day.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## Danny_mcr

glad to hear its all coming together well m8, like said 10th to the 20th of august if you need a hand with anthing jst let me know m8:2thumb:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Thanks for esupport, it is great, could maybe do with a hand around then, see how builders get on. Will let you know. 

Many Thanks, and looking forward to meeting you all in a few weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## paigecarrington

hello again,i was just wondering in the pet shop that is up and running i wondered wether you ever had any collared lizards in as they are very hard to get hold of as i have a male and female but the tank is huge so i have been trying to get hold for 1 or maybe 2 females in with them so just thought i would ask thanks paige.:flrt:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

The often on some of my trade lists, nothing i have really considered stocking (not sure if they are WC, hence not stocking). If you really wanted some i am sure i could order you one or two in. But like i say maybe WC, so i am not willing to stock them. 

Many Thanks.


----------



## paigecarrington

hello if they are wild caught i wouldnt really want to put them in with mine because of parastites but i there was any cb ones then i would but il have a look when your shop opens thanks, paige :razz:


----------



## paigecarrington

hello again i was just wondering were abouts on milnrow Rd are you opening the shop abouts? Is it before or after kingsway retail park were the range and netto, ect are ? thanks, paige.
:flrt:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

It will be 104 Milnrow Road

The building will have a banner up as from the 21st of this month to let people know where abouts we are going to be.

Many Thanks.


----------



## paigecarrington

hiya again i just saw that you was online so i thought i would ask were the banner will be put up? thanks


----------



## weeble

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> It will be 104 Milnrow Road
> 
> The building will have a banner up as from the 21st of this month to let people know where abouts we are going to be.
> 
> Many Thanks.


2 mins from the Train Station, handy for the out of towners.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Looking goto be open on time, second friday in September, the 11th.

All dry goods now received, all fixtures and fittings received. Stacks currently been made. Lots of reptiles on order and awaiting delivery for sometime in August

Great opening discounts and sales including

Corn snakes from £19.99
Bearded Dragons from £19.99
Geckos from £19.99
Boas from £49.99
Chille Rose Tarantulas £9.99

Plus many more, and discounts of everything for the opening weekend only, including some of the best vivariums in the country with massive discounts on opening weekend.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Tiger-Tiger

cannot wait for you to open, it will be great, having a rep shop close to me, rather than a garden centre that does few rep's and somewhere for foods and supplies abit closer to us too.


----------



## paigecarrington

hello cant wait for you to open it the only reptile shop near me that i no about other than the garden centre and i was wonderinng what reptiles you are getting in? thanks, paige
:flrt:


----------



## Danny_mcr

glad to hear everything is coming together well m8, will pm you in august regards helping out. take care
dan: victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Look forward to opening day. See you then. Do you know the prices of the frozen and livefoods? It's only a 10 min walk from me


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Live food £1.75 or 3 for £5.00.

Frozen mice from 30p

Rat Weaners £1.00
Rats Small £1.20
Medium £1.40
Large £1.60
Jumbo £1.80
Super Jumbo £2.00

Will be stocking all kinds of pythons, boas, corns, rats, milks, kings, geckos (cresties/leopards), CWD, AWD, monitors, tegus, beardies, leopard lizards, iguanas, frillies plus many more

Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Live food £1.75 or 3 for £5.00.
> 
> Frozen mice from 30p
> 
> Rat Weaners £1.00
> Rats Small £1.20
> Medium £1.40
> Large £1.60
> Jumbo £1.80
> Super Jumbo £2.00
> 
> Will be stocking all kinds of pythons, boas, corns, rats, milks, kings, geckos (cresties/leopards), CWD, AWD, monitors, tegus, beardies, leopard lizards, iguanas, frillies plus many more
> 
> Thanks.


Ok brill. Please have some jobs going lol.


----------



## LiddleTina

LiamRatSnake said:


> Ok brill. Please have some jobs going lol.


seconded...pretty pleeeeeeease!


----------



## LiamRatSnake

tina_t said:


> seconded...pretty pleeeeeeease!


With a cherry on top!


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Make yourselfs know on the opening weekend. I am sure there will be some kind of jobs going at some point, just not straight away as me and my partner will be running the shop to start off with. 

I will be starting work in the shop within the next two weeks when the building and electrical work has been completed. So still looking good to be open on time.

Stock will be arriving mid august to ensure we know everything will be feeding ok and healthy. We also have certain reps in our other store in quaranteen. anything arriving later then this will be on show (if healthy), and available after 3 consecutive feeds. 

Feeding and shedding records will be available for all snakes in the full shop. 

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## LiddleTina

Cool...will do.
I'll be the one beating LiamRatSnake with a stick...:lol2:
I can't wait for you to open!!


----------



## LiamRatSnake

tina_t said:


> Cool...will do.
> I'll be the one beating LiamRatSnake with a stick...:lol2:
> I can't wait for you to open!!


I'll be the one being pummelled. *Goes to get a golf club*
Good luck, hope everything goes to plan. Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi All

We are now located in Rochdale and working extremely hard to get the shop done on time. Locals may have noticed that there are workmen at the shop 7 days a week at the moment. 

We are hoping to be able to start our own work in there within the next 10 to 14 days, so we will be posting pictures of the progress on this thread. 

Please feel free to post your opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## gemma123

Been down to the new shop with dave and jess today and its starting to take shape, my partner has been doing some work for them, all the construction work is now done, just electrics, flooring and a bit of painting, then there ready to stock it up i think.

Seen copy of there plans, and now i have actually been to the shop think its going to be great. They have planned for one room full of stock (vivs, stats, bowls, hides etc, etc) then one room with around 60 vivs in. 

Hopefully this will do well for them as they are trying so hard to get it done on time (also some of there pricing sounds to be really good).

When there stage 2 and 3 get started later in the year it looks as though its probably going to be one of the best shops in the country.

They have said they want it to be purely for reptiles, no rabbits, or birds, or fish like many others. Just reptiles. In the end they are planning of two rooms full of dry goods, a room of more unusual and more expensive reps, then around 160-180 vivs full of reps.

Good luck guys. you have alot of long days and nights ahead, cant wait for opening day :2thumb:

Gemz xx


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

This was the ground floor of the store at the beginning of the week, the floor has now been done, most walls finished ready for decorating, and the electrics are now been tackled. So yeah alot of work done, but also alot to do. There are currently 4 people working on the shop 4-5 days per week, so its getting there.

Here are some images.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

We are now getting to the stage where we are close to opening stage one of the new shop in Rochdale. The stacks are getting delivered last week in August, which only gives us two weeks, to get all of the tanks set up, and make sure that they are working perfectly, before livestock is transferred from our breeding facility, and also our shop in Hornsea. 

There will be more images posted as we progress and are looking to start work in the shop decorating, flooring, racking next week.

Pet Shop Licence pending we will still be opening on the 11th September. Deals and special offers will be posted the week leading up to that.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## Tiger-Tiger

Hope everything is going well for you. i cannot wait for the shop to be open.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Thanks for all of the support. The shop is 99% going to be open and trading on Friday 11th September. Keep looking nearer the time for deals that we have on, guaranteed to be some of the cheapest in the country. 

Shop is comming on in leaps and bounds now, more pics will be posted tommorrow evening, as i am down there sorting some things out tommorrow day.

Many Thanks, looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## stoney017

will you be sellin black and white tegus in your shop? and how much would they be?


----------



## weeble

Passed the shop at weekend....hurry and open as Rochdale dont have many reasons to stop :lol2:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Rochdale cant be that bad ?? Hopefully you will all find our new store something worth stopping for.

Been at the shop all day, and there tommorrow. Pics will be up for definite tommorrow, decorating has started, electrics nearly done. Stacks and stock getting delivered around 24th August. 

Yes we are hoping to have b&w tegus ready on time for the opening day, the ones that i have reserved are still a little to young, and not feeding properly yet, so will hopefully have them in for the opening day, if not soon after.

Also will be having Boscs, a nile monitor, and timors monitors.

Stock will be published nearer to the opening date, as alot are possibly/maybes at the moment. Alot to sort out with breeders and suppliers. 

But full list will be published prior to opening.

Thanks.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Well, after loads of work this is how the shop is looking now, hoping to have all of the downstairs finished within 10 days ready for the shop fit. Will keep posting images to show the progress. 



















Many Thanks

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## LiamRatSnake

It's looking good. Can't wait. And yeah Rochdale is an absolute tip. You've seen some of the local pet shops...


----------



## LiddleTina

LiamRatSnake said:


> It's looking good. Can't wait. And yeah Rochdale is an absolute tip. You've seen some of the local pet shops...


The pet shops may be a bit rough but the people that live here are pretty cool 8) :whistling2:

I'm so looking forward to your opening...i already have a list of things (and animals) that i need.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

tina_t said:


> The pet shops may be a bit rough but the people that live here are pretty cool 8) :whistling2:
> 
> I'm so looking forward to your opening...i already have a list of things (and animals) that i need.


Have you looked around lately :whistling2: Heh heh heh... It feels like I'm in St Tropez when I visit my OH in Wythenshawe(!!!!!!!!) compared to Rochdale. I feel I may have asked already, apologies if I have, but will you have musk turtles when you open?
EDIT: I think we all need name badges so we know who each other is lol


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Dont think that we will be stocking any turtles to start with. We will be able to order anything like that in for next day delivery. Think we could do you musk turtles for a bit less than £20. Have a wqord when we open if your still after some. 

One room left to decorate, and the front of the shop to be finished off this week. Then we will be having our big deliveries next week. Then its the Pet Shop Licence, and transporting the livestock from our breeding facility and our other shop. 

So looking forward to meeting you all on the 11th.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

We are receive loads of emails regarding our unusual panoramic bow fronted vivariums. We do these in 10 colours, solid backs, electrics, toughened glass, secret fixings and can do cabinets to match. We do all of the standard sizes, plus we can build a vivarium inch perfect so it can fit wherever you want in the home. 

Not forgetting the corner vivs and cabinets as well at great prices.

Following is a 48"x18"x18" vivarium, with 48"x18"x24" cabinet in beech and will be can be purchased for £300.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Dont think that we will be stocking any turtles to start with. We will be able to order anything like that in for next day delivery. Think we could do you musk turtles for a bit less than £20. Have a wqord when we open if your still after some.
> 
> One room left to decorate, and the front of the shop to be finished off this week. Then we will be having our big deliveries next week. Then its the Pet Shop Licence, and transporting the livestock from our breeding facility and our other shop.
> 
> So looking forward to meeting you all on the 11th.
> 
> Many Thanks.
> 
> Reptacular Ltd


I think I will be interested in a couple if they're just less than £20!!!!!! I'll mention it on opening day if nothing comes up before then


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Yes i have checked, currently they are in stock and i can do them for £20 each, two for £35, or three for £50. Have a word when you come in, if not i normally have a few different breeders i can use for them. So should not be a problem.

Many Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes i have checked, currently they are in stock and i can do them for £20 each, two for £35, or three for £50. Have a word when you come in, if not i normally have a few different breeders i can use for them. So should not be a problem.
> 
> Many Thanks.


Brilliant. I think I will take 2 for £35 then lol. I'll let you know on the 11th  I think people should start putting pics of themselves on this thread so we know who everyone is lol.


----------



## LiddleTina

LiamRatSnake said:


> Brilliant. I think I will take 2 for £35 then lol. I'll let you know on the 11th  I think people should start putting pics of themselves on this thread so we know who everyone is lol.


Are we all going on opening day? 


And will you have or can you get hold of Stripe/Splodge Nelsons?
: victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

tina_t said:


> Are we all going on opening day?
> 
> 
> And will you have or can you get hold of Stripe/Splodge Nelsons?
> : victory:


I'll be there with my missus.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Been trying to get hold of some striped sinaloans for a few weeks now, we was wanting to start a little project with some. No joy yet, but topuch wood there will be some in time for opening.


----------



## LiddleTina

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Been trying to get hold of some striped sinaloans for a few weeks now, we was wanting to start a little project with some. No joy yet, but topuch wood there will be some in time for opening.


It's the stripe splodged I'm looking for...preferably the Nelson's but if you get some Sinaloans I'd certainly be very interested. I'd like to start a little project of my own too and somewhere down the line I'd also want a Grey Banded King........the list just goes on and on :blush:


----------



## LiddleTina

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'll be there with my missus.:2thumb:


I'll be there with my husband to be...although i think we'll be leaving the credit card behind otherwise there might be a domestic even before the wedding :lol2:


----------



## SnakingSprout

I'll be there on the opening day don't you worry :2thumb:

If anyone else has been to Clippets in Hyde then you'll know what its like - sky high prices (£50 for corn hatchlings), unguarded lights, Afrocks in the same room as dozens of rodents, 8 Royals sharing a viv, the list goes on... :lol2:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Looks as though we will be meeting quite a few of you on the opening. Well our corns are going to be from £19.99, even our adult males and females are going to be no more than £69.95.

We will also have some nice rat snakes in, really nice beardies at only £19.99, geckos at £19.99, common and salmon boas, few different monitors, Australian water dragon breeding adults, CWD's, Red & Green Iggies, Tegus, different chams, possibly some ackies.

We are trying to get as much as we can now, so that we can guarantee they are all feeding fine, and healthy before they are moved to Rochdale store. There may be a few things in the quarantine area at the back of the shop, but we think we already have over 90% of our livestock already. So there will only be the odd thing missing.

Looking forward to meeting you all, and thinking of doing a loyalty scheme for regulars. 

Think our live and frozen food is going to be the cheapest in the manchester area by a long way as well.


Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Looks as though we will be meeting quite a few of you on the opening. Well our corns are going to be from £19.99, even our adult males and females are going to be no more than £69.95.
> 
> We will also have some nice rat snakes in, really nice beardies at only £19.99, geckos at £19.99, common and salmon boas, few different monitors, Australian water dragon breeding adults, CWD's, Red & Green Iggies, Tegus, different chams, possibly some ackies.
> 
> We are trying to get as much as we can now, so that we can guarantee they are all feeding fine, and healthy before they are moved to Rochdale store. There may be a few things in the quarantine area at the back of the shop, but we think we already have over 90% of our livestock already. So there will only be the odd thing missing.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all, and thinking of doing a loyalty scheme for regulars.
> 
> Think our live and frozen food is going to be the cheapest in the manchester area by a long way as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Brilliant. I'll be there every week lol You can't do this. I can't be trusted near pet shops, I nearly came home with a budgie today....


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

At least we won't be stocking budgies or fish so u will just have a house full of reptiles :lol2:


----------



## LiddleTina

Reptacular Ltd said:


> At least we won't be stocking budgies or fish so u will just have a house full of reptiles :lol2:


He's not the only one! I hope you'll be able to live with yourself after you've bankrupted all us poor Rochdale reptile addicts :whistling2::lol2:
Just checked the calendar and is it right that you'll be opening on a Friday? If so we'll have to come down the day after opening...darn work,how dare it get in the way of our addiction!!:devil:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Yes it is a Friday. But our offers are on for the full opening weekend. And our livefood and frozen food prices will be the same all of the time. They will not increase. (£1.75 All Live or 3 for £5, and frozen from 30p)

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## LiamRatSnake

tina_t said:


> He's not the only one! I hope you'll be able to live with yourself after you've bankrupted all us poor Rochdale reptile addicts :whistling2::lol2:
> Just checked the calendar and is it right that you'll be opening on a Friday? If so we'll have to come down the day after opening...darn work,how dare it get in the way of our addiction!!:devil:


Exactly. Do you plan on any Royal morphs in the near future??? Oh dear, I'm gonna be skint. I might still go back and get that budgie...


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi 

Cannot see us doing any royals as we have had really bad experiences with them. Plus there are that many shops selling wc/cf poor quality royals we would not be able to compete on price.


----------



## x.froggy.x

Hiya reptacular, I'm going to persuade my dad to drive me there on friday 11th, as it is my birthday on the tuesday!  So I will have some birthday money, to upgrade my tortoise table with some new decor!


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Cannot see us doing any royals as we have had really bad experiences with them. Plus there are that many shops selling wc/cf poor quality royals we would not be able to compete on price.


I think people want quality rather than price, anything less then £50 each and you'll be on the right track in the manchester area. (there's no other shop in Rochdale which sells royals as far as I'm aware so you could charge what you want to the locals)


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Yes we will look into royals at a later date, but for now dont think there will be any. And any we will have in the store in the near future will be guaranteed strike feeders and CB, we will not stock any WC/CF royals as we have tried them and are generally very poor quality.

Many Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes we will look into royals at a later date, but for now dont think there will be any. And any we will have in the store in the near future will be guaranteed strike feeders and CB, we will not stock any WC/CF royals as we have tried them and are generally very poor quality.
> 
> Many Thanks.


Well that's brill :2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Still on track for the 11th? We need pic updates


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Yes still going to open on the 11th as planned. Will post some pics soon, it has come on alot now and we are not that far off, just alot of finishing touches. 

Thanks.


----------



## weeble

Need any staff...Cheap n reliable. Used to responsibility and out of work for 2 months.

Worth a try :lol2:


----------



## weeble

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it is a Friday. But our offers are on for the full opening weekend. And our livefood and frozen food prices will be the same all of the time. They will not increase. (£1.75 All Live or 3 for £5, and frozen from 30p)
> 
> Many Thanks.
> 
> Reptacular Ltd


The live foods are the cheapest around, Riggs is the closest at £1.95 a tub across the board.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

weeble said:


> Need any staff...Cheap n reliable. Used to responsibility and out of work for 2 months.
> 
> Worth a try :lol2:


You'll have to fight me :Na_Na_Na_Na:



weeble said:


> The live foods are the cheapest around, Riggs is the closest at £1.95 a tub across the board.


I wouldn't buy anything from there lol We sometimes pay up to £3!


----------



## LiddleTina

LiamRatSnake said:


> You'll have to fight me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And me!!! LiamRatsnake and I got there before you :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:
: victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

LiddleTina said:


> And me!!! LiamRatsnake and I got there before you :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:
> : victory:


No you didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na: I PM'ed months ago. Ha. 
EDIT: Just to add if Tina turns up dead in Rochdale Canal, it's nothing to do with me.


----------



## LiddleTina

LiamRatSnake said:


> No you didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na: I PM'ed months ago. Ha.
> EDIT: Just to add if Tina turns up dead in Rochdale Canal, it's nothing to do with me.


Double HA right back at ya! I PM'd too :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:
*get's the feeling I need to be watching my back*


----------



## LiamRatSnake

LiddleTina said:


> Double HA right back at ya! I PM'd too :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :lol2:
> *get's the feeling I need to be watching my back*


I wouldn't kill you for a job.... Honest...:whistling2:


----------



## weeble

LiddleTina said:


> Double HA right back at ya! I PM'd too :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :lol2:
> *get's the feeling I need to be watching my back*





LiamRatSnake said:


> I wouldn't kill you for a job.... Honest...:whistling2:


I would :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## LiddleTina

weeble said:


> I would :2thumb::lol2:


:lol2: Maybe the three of us should form a "gang" and storm the building.
Or outside with placards...We want jobs,we want jobs!!


----------



## weeble

LiddleTina said:


> :lol2: Maybe the three of us should form a "gang" and storm the building.
> Or outside with placards...We want jobs,we want jobs!!


 Now thats a plan:no1:


----------



## Robk

Shame your not opening this weekend because i'm in Rochdale from friday to monday so i don't have to drive to the doncaster show and back to Plymouth the same day.:censor:


----------



## weeble

Passed yeasterday, sign is up and looks like a few Vivs are in...

Ill be poppin down for the opening...just hope the GF has some cash spare :no1:


----------



## thetong6969

passed the shop at wkend not the best of areas to be in so good luck to you and parking is difficult(not the sort of place i'd leave my car for longer than 5 mins)(not the shops fault)
god luck to them i will pop in some time all the best


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Yes the vivs are in, just few electrics in the vivs to finish, carpet to lay, hall to decorate, interior wood to finish off, and then pet shop licence early next week so its all going fairly well. 

Yes the area is not the best, but we have our own area for parking which is right next to the shop and cameras are going up to cover that area for customers peace of mind. Also its fine during the day, just night time is not to good, but we will not be open on the nights.

Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes the vivs are in, just few electrics in the vivs to finish, carpet to lay, hall to decorate, interior wood to finish off, and then pet shop licence early next week so its all going fairly well.
> 
> Yes the area is not the best, but we have our own area for parking which is right next to the shop and cameras are going up to cover that area for customers peace of mind. Also its fine during the day, just night time is not to good, but we will not be open on the nights.
> 
> Thanks.


We need pics. I getting my placard ready now.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes the vivs are in, just few electrics in the vivs to finish, carpet to lay, hall to decorate, interior wood to finish off, and then pet shop licence early next week so its all going fairly well.
> 
> Yes the area is not the best, but we have our own area for parking which is right next to the shop and cameras are going up to cover that area for customers peace of mind. Also its fine during the day, just night time is not to good, but we will not be open on the nights.
> 
> Thanks.


We need pics. I getting my placard ready now. And what time are you opening on the 11th?
Edit: Sorry double post.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Sorry for lack of images will be open at 10.30. been hectic getting ready, quite a few teething problems, but getting through them all. just got few finishing touches, and the flooring to lay, then PSL providing we are ready for friday.

Many Thanks.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for lack of images will be open at 10.30. been hectic getting ready, quite a few teething problems, but getting through them all. just got few finishing touches, and the flooring to lay, then PSL providing we are ready for friday.
> 
> Many Thanks.


Brilliant. Well exited.


----------



## Tiger-Tiger

Hope alls good for Opening day.

cannot wait for it, new rep shop, close to 'home'


----------



## paigecarrington

hello, hope all is goin well and cant wait for you to open. would there be any chance of getting a pair collared lizards in for me please, thanks, paige. 
:flrt:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

All is going well. Will be open on Friday at 10.30. Nearly Stocked up now a couple of reps will not be ready in time for the opening, but we will have a very good choice of reps. Stocklist will be posted with prices Tomorrow.

Collared Lizards are available at £39.95 each.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Tiger-Tiger

getting closer now


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS

Cant wait for friday :2thumb::2thumb:. 3 days to go :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## LiddleTina

It's getting close now!! Hurry up will you :whistling2:
I've got money burning a hole in my pocket.
Any news on the stock/price list yet?
:2thumb:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

All is good, pet shop licence approved today. Some animals in, more comming tommorrow. Stock in carpets down, just few last bits to finish off. 

Stocklist so far, maybe other bits and bobs in

Bearded Dragons 07-09 £19.99
Leopard Geckos 08-09 from £19.99
Crested Geckos 09 £59.95
Red Iguanas 09 £69.99
Nile Monitors 08/09 £119.99
Bosc Monitors 09 £39.99
Basilisks from 09 £44.99
Australian Water Dragons (Breeding adult pair) 07 £299
Chinese Water Dragons 09 £39.99
Yemen Chameleons 09 £49.99

Cherry Headed Red Foot Tortoises 08 £129.99
Horsfield Tortoises 08 £99.99

Corn snakes from 06-09 £19.99
Boas from 06-08 £49.99
Sand Boas from 07-09 £49.99
King snakes from 08-09 £49.99
Milksnakes from 07-09 £49.99
Blood Pythons 09 £89.99
Spotted Pythons 09 £99.99
Columbian Rainbow Boas 09 £89.99
Burmese Pythons 07-09 from £119.99
Guyana Red Tail Boa 06 £299.99
Hognoses 09 £99.99

Chille Rose Tarantulas sub/adults £14.99
Emperor Scorpions Large £14.99
Desert Hairy Scorpions Good Size £24.99

Loads more in stock

Live food £1.70 per tub or 3 for £5.00

All frozen food fresh and top quality from 32p:

[email protected]@K Large rats only £1.60, Jumbo £1.80, XtraLg jumbo £2.00, Rabbits £2.50.

Large mice 65p, and jumbo mice only 80p. 

Setups in stock, great deals on opening weekend

7.5 litre Beech Chips (not your usual 5 litre) only £3.99
Orchid bark 7.5 litre £3.99
Aspen 7.5 litre £3.99
Vermiculite/ perlite 7.5 litre £3.29
Calci sand 2.5kg (not usual 2.25kg) only £4.99 Choice colours

Top quality vivs in stock with secret fixings, toughened glass, electrics and solic backs choice of 10 colours

2x18x18 £69.99
3x18x18 £84.99
3x24x24 £99.99
4x18x18 £99.99
4x24x24 £114.99
6x24x24 £159.99

Chameleon tanks, Iguana tanks, etc, etc.

Plus hopefully here for weekend panoramic bow front, and panoramic corner vivariums with top quality and low prices.

Still waiting on phone line for card machine, but not looking good for this week


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Dont forget opening day tommorrow at 10.30. Shop almost complete, got workmen back in on Monday to finish odds and sods. Look forward to meeting you all tommorrow.

Great prices and great quality. Definately the cheapest in the area.


----------



## LiddleTina

Hi.
What are your opening hours going to be and will you have a late night opening for us poor sods that have to work all the hours God sends just so we can afford our snake habit?
:2thumb:


----------



## thetong6969

i'll pop in today then danny is the name aka the tong6969
and good luck with everything


----------



## weeble

Ill be down in a while...Did i hear free bacon buttys and coffee for forum members :lol2:


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS

Am gutted!!!!!!! Cant get down today as o/h has to work, so its gonna be sunday. ALL THE BEST FOR TODAY :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## weeble

Jump on the Train...Tis 200yrds from the Station!!


----------



## weeble

Just been to the Shop, very nice place in with some very nice Reps...Had some very nice baby Yemens in...never thought about keeping a Cham before but they have set me thinking :flrt:
Forgot to introduce myself, i was the bloke asking about reflectors and CGD and got the locust/Crickets.

Hope it all goes well..and the Electrics behave!!!

Be back on Sunday with the OH...see if i can tempt her into spending some cash on me :lol2:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Thanks for the comments. Been quite busy today so far, nice to see you all. Will let you know on sunday when you pop in. Its all behaving well so far after last nights problems. 

Will have the coffee ready for you sunday :lol2:

Cham with full setup only £180 (including 2x3x18 tank) :whistling2:


----------



## weeble

Really wish i had the cash, need to find a job before i get anything else or the GF will remove bits of me that i need!!!


----------



## LiddleTina

Really nice to meet you guys today and you have the cutest baby in the world :flrt: . Don't forget if you ever get the stripe splodge nelsons I'm first on the list.
Congratulations and good luck!
Tina and Chris


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Once again mthanks for everyone who turned up today, really good day, been busy and met some really nice people. Glad every one is impressed with the shop. 

Hopefully see you all again soon, and looking forward to another busy day tommorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Straight-Up

Your place sounds really awesome! :tmb:

I'd love to go, but Rochdale is quite a distance from me lol, but if I do end up getting the chance to see your place, I will! Have you got a stock list of what T's you have and set up prices or anything ? Just very curious but no money lol!


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Sorry we are not really specialising in T's, just the basics i am affraid. There will always be a couple in but not many. Got chille rose normal and chille rose red sub adults in at the moment, they are £12.95 each, or 19.95 with Exo Terra Large Faunarium and bedding.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## Straight-Up

Woah woah woah hold up a minute...

20QUID FOR A T AND A SETUP ?!!???!??!!??!?!?!?! ARE YOU HAVING ME ON ?! 

If that's the case you may be seeing me sooner rather than later lol... that being said, how long is it that price?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

hats for a Chille rose sub/adult a large exo terra faunarium (plastic), and coc humus. If a heat mat is required then this must be purchased seperately. I know alot of people do not need heat mats, depending on location and there house. 

Yes its £19.95. We currently have 1 Red chille Rose, and two normal Chille Rose left.

We also have emperor Scorpion adults (large) at £14.95, and Desert Hairy really nice size £24.95. 

This offer will last as long as the stocks last, then depends on how much we pay for the replacements of these.

Many Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## Straight-Up

Well I hope that RCF either stays put or gets restocked at the same price because I'm hoping to be able to buy it... I can't get over it, they're 80GBP in Leigh with nothing really extra just a heatmat and a rock lol. Hopefully if my money comes through next week I may be able to buy one, but then there's getting there lol...

Ah well we'll see what happens, don't go expecting a sale you probably won't be getting one lol, but here's hoping!


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

et me know when you can get accross we will sort something out. I can always get T's, and they will always be good prices. Maybe not as cheap as that, but they will be some of the best prices. For £80 i can probably do you some really Fancy t's with set ups.

Thanks.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## thetong6969

popped into the shop today and very pleasantly surprised all animals are looking well fed and in tip top health nice staff and decent prices for what i must say are top quality animals
all the best for the future
danny: victory:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Thanks.

Hope to see you all soon


----------



## Straight-Up

I bet today your shop is gonna be heaving with people being off school/work. Turns out a day train ticket to Rochdale ( is this the right station ? ) is 3.30return from Atherton, you may be seeing me next saturday if my EMA comes through in time...


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Believe that the station you need is Milnrow. Which is right near the shop. Worth looking into. Put our postcode into the google maps, and see which station is closest i am sure that its Milnrow.

Yes its busy, been open an hour and have not stopped.

Thanks for everyones comments.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## thetong6969

if it helps rochdale is nearer to you than milnrow station its about 600-yds to half a mile just get off the train head over the bridge you'll see halfords matalan etc cross the road turn right and head on past the timber supplies down the road to the shop on the right
hope this helps 
danny


----------



## weeble

thetong6969 said:


> if it helps rochdale is nearer to you than milnrow station its about 600-yds to half a mile just get off the train head over the bridge you'll see halfords matalan etc cross the road turn right and head on past the timber supplies down the road to the shop on the right
> hope this helps
> danny


Tis correct...if you come out of the station, turn right, go to the end of the road and turn right the shop is a few hundred yards up the road.


----------



## Straight-Up

Dad drove me up here today! Fantastic shop, fantastic service and even more fantastic prices! Really cannot reccomend these guys enough! a++++++++++++++++++++++

That being said, we've still not " installed them " yet lol. Dads' not best pleased, he wants the larger tank but I want the RCF, so I've now got the task of moving the RCF from the taller tank into the shorter but wide one... great, then I have to move the regular coloured rosea into the bigger tank where RCF was! Nightmare! LOL.

Will call here again if I get the chance! Cheap train anyway so it's win win!


----------



## gemma123

Just got to say that this is even better than there Hornsea store. I thought that was the cleanest, most impressive shops around, but this one in Rochdale is really really good. Excellent prices, loads in stock and the healthiest/cheapest animals i have ever seen in a rep shop.

Bearded dragons for less than £20, and they had some really nice colouring in them. everything is spotless all of the animals are in top condition and everything in the shop is tame. You cant get better than that considering there are burms, boas, iggies, boscs, etc in stock.

Really helpfull staff and really nice shop. Also a fair bit of parking next to the shop if you go round. Either the street before or after the shop both lead you there. 

Well worth a trek. thanks guys.

Gemz xxx


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Thanks for everyones comments. We have had a great opening weekend so far. But dont forget we are open today 10-4.

Closed mondays and tuesdays.

Many Thanks.


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS

Went in yesterday and was well impressed :2thumb:. Really nice people and so friendly :2thumb:.( we were the ones looking at the tegu, now mikes thinking of getting one! ). Your little one is gorgeous by the way. All the best and see you in a couple of wks. Take care and well done :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Straight-Up

One down side was that it made me want EVERYTHING haha. When I got home, and we'd put Boris ( yes, he called it boris... ) and Paula in their homes properly, Dad said to me " So... shall we get a desert blonde next ? "... to which I more or less fainted.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Once again thanks for all of the comments. Really impressed with what everyone has had to say. Stock changing daily, and more and more bargains all of the time. 

Thanks.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Ok so we have now opened and managed to sort out all of the odds and ends. So here are some images as promised. Better late than never.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Gutted I couldn't make it. Look forward to having a look around


----------



## LiddleTina

LiamRatSnake said:


> Gutted I couldn't make it. Look forward to having a look around



Haha be careful...you snooze you lose 
I've already been down there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

LiddleTina said:


> Haha be careful...you snooze you lose
> I've already been down there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> :lol2:


Shush you, I'll still kill you lol I'm dead exited, it looks brill.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

After a Great Weekend, nice to meet you all, we have new stock arriving daily. Loads of bargains, and ntop quality livestock.

Closed Mondays & Tuesdays, back open today until and Including Sunday.

Thanks.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Loads more things in ready for this weekend. Dont forget your Livefood, 3 for £5 (£1.70 each)

Beardies, mix of colours all £19.99

Normal Geckos £19.99

Albino/ Blizzard Geckos only £34.99

Corn snakes from only £19.99

Unfortunately still waiting for card machine to be installed.

Loads more in stock


----------



## LiddleTina

Been down again today and brought home a cute little grey banded king.
Thank you she's gorgeous :flrt:
I knew we'd always be skint the minute you opened right on our doorstep:whistling2:


----------



## Straight-Up

Hey!

Ever the eager one, my dad has gone and bought himself another terrarium, this time a 30x30x30 exo... will you by any chance be stocking Green Bottle Blue's at any time in the not too distant future ( but not at all immeditately ? ), we're looking at different T's atm, and although we're not sure we'd get one, we're just curious as to how easilly obtainable they are in pet shops


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Tina, Glad your happy with your king, it is a lovely one, one of the best looking ones i have seen. 

Straight up, yes we can get hold of all sorts of T's, we are not really specialising in but can order near enough anything in for you. Deposit needed though.

Been another great day, and meeting some great people. 

Plenty more bargains and top quality reptiles, and accessories available.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Loads of great stuff in stock. Nice meeting everyone.

Loads of bargains still available.


----------



## LiddleTina

Thanks so much for all your help today...we now have a "male" BCI that's turned out to be female...I guess we need to re think his/her name :lol2:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

O dear, if you need to be sure, then bring it in with you on saturday. I can double check. I have a lovely male in shop, around the same size that you can have to make babies :2thumb:

No problem see you on Saturday.

Thanks.


----------



## Straight-Up

Everything still going well with the store ? 

Eeeeee, I'll be so excited if you happen to find us a GBB... you'll have a customer for like... life


----------



## LiddleTina

Reptacular Ltd said:


> O dear, if you need to be sure, then bring it in with you on saturday. I can double check. I have a lovely male in shop, around the same size that you can have to make babies :2thumb:
> 
> No problem see you on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks.


:lol2: no more talk of baby snakes,it's bad enough that you put the idea with the king snakes into my head. We DID have a plan not to get any more snakes but i can see that that's just gonna go right out the window! :whistling2:
Tina


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Hi

Thanks to all of out customers new and old. Also look forward to meeting our future customers.

Due to have a great opening start to our store in Rochdale. As originally stated the work on the upstairs has now started. We are hoping for it all to be finished in January.

For those of you who have not been in yet downstairs is full of reptiles, accessories, housing, food, information, etc, etc. basically everything anyone could want for a reptile, plus loads of top quality Captive Bred reptiles for sale. All of the common species plus alot of less common species.

Thre upstairs once ready will be stocking loads more pets, animals housing, accessories and food. 

This will hopefully include (not finalised yet):

Sugar Gliders
African Pygmy Hedghogs
Rabbits
Guinea Pigs
Rats
Mice
Skunks
Lemmings
Squirrels
Turtles

Plus all of the cages accessories, bedding food etc that goes with them.

We are also going to start stocking a large variety of Spiders, Sccorpions, Mantis, etc as well.

Not sure if this is going to be upstairs or down stairs yet.

Hopefully see you all soon, and will be posting images as the upstairs progresses right upto the opening.

Thanks.


----------



## lidman

Went in over the weekend. The new spiders and mantids look amazing. Really looking forward to the extension upstairs. This is by far the best rep shop in the manchester area now. Great prices really well looked after animals. And dave seems to be able to get his hands on pretty much anything. Well worth a visit if any of you guys are in the area.


----------



## thetong6969

best of luck with all that dave
no doubt this will make you an even better than good shop in the future
all the best with this: victory:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd

Cheers Guys, Glad every one is impressed with the downstairs, lets hope we can make the upstairs even better.

Lot of work but will be opening sometime in January hopefully.


----------

